# Bad oysters??



## malecook (Nov 23, 2005)

Now this didn't happen to me. But a neighbor had bought a can of oysters, with no ex. date on them. When she bought them, and how long she had them, i do not know. When she opened them, they were green in color. She took no chances, and tossed them out. She was wondering if they had gone bad.

Yours,

Malecook. ps, i buy fresh thing's, not in a can.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Malecook, you have posted this question in the Welcome Forum where we introduce ourselves. 

I'm going to move it to Food and Cooking Questions and Discussions, where it'll get a proper answer.

Mezzaluna


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I couldn't even concieve of buying my oysters in a can. 

Mark


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

They're all like that. Green/Brown. Those canned smoked oysters are awesome on a saltine.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Right, kind of depends on what they were in the first place.... Have an idea of the brand and type?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kuan, I agree with you smoked clams and oysters are something I grew up with and still have fond memories of.....but there are cans of shelf staple oysters in liquid....that are a totally different matter.
oysters can be green/brown, but when in doubt, even the slightest doubt...throw them out. It's not worth hugging procelin or worse for a couple of bucks of canned bad food.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I have never tried those oysters in a can, I could not bring myself to it. I do love smoked oysters. I did a cool recipe with them once. Made a dressing of Virginia Ham and smoked oysters and stuffed a Flank Rouilade with it. Seared and roasted it and served it in Tournedo size madalions with Red wine Deglazed Pan Jus.


----------

